# Hawaii - May 24-June 3rd.



## ba2471 (Apr 15, 2022)

Plans are flexible but i'm looking for offers in hawaii during this time.


----------



## jerrybev (Apr 16, 2022)

what size unit  do  you want and do you want all 8 nights or what is the minimum number of nights you want?


----------



## ba2471 (Apr 16, 2022)

Ideally- looking for 4-5 nights on Oahu and 3-4 on Big Island (first choice) or Kuai.  Looking for a 2 bedroom- traveling with 4 people but my kids are adults. If needed, I have points through my system I can get 2 sudio's on Oahu- but would prefer all of us in the same room.  I'm Flexible on dates- meaning I could leave the 5/24 or 5/25- and need to start returning by the morning of 6/3.   I think 7-9 days is ideal.


----------



## RNCollins (Apr 17, 2022)

Hi @ba2471, do you need air conditioning?


----------



## jules54 (Apr 29, 2022)

Sent PM


----------



## ba2471 (May 15, 2022)

sorry for the delay but I feel i need to close the loop.  I found a solution and have not been back on tug since.  ty.


----------

